# It wasn't me it was him.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

During Monday’s session of former President Mubarak’s ongoing trial, Mohamed al-Gendy, one of former Cairo Security Director Ismail al-Shaer’s defense lawyers, suggested that third parties, including Israel, helped fuel the revolution, the state-owned Middle East News Agency (MENA) has reported.


I am not a lover of Israel or it's politics but to blame it for everything that happens in the ME is ridiculous.

I presume that Mubarak and cronies have the best lawyers in Egypt that money can buy and yet they still come out with..It's Isreals fault, why on earth would Isreal want a revolution? It also shows that Isreal as the bogey man is readily accepted in the ME.. this man knows the predijuce that is levelled against Isreal and he is playing on it in the hope that the country says yes yes it must have been them.

Doesn't say much for the lawyers does it?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

It doesn't say much for the lawyers, however it clearly speaks to their belief that Egyptians are stupid.

Egyptians should be insulted. They aren't out there, bleeding and dying in the streets to be fed what is obviously garbage.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Remember Souliman, the short lived "Vice President"? 

"He was the CIA’s go-to man when it came to doing the Agency’s dirty work in the Middle East, as well as being the liaison with Israel, and was reported to be in contact with Mossad on an almost daily basis.

Suleiman is infamous for enforcing the blockade of Gaza, saying he wanted the Palestinians there to “be hungry but not starving” in punishment for supporting Hamas; hungry as in a 40% level of malnutrition-related disability rates amongst Gaza’s children."

Egypt’s ‘Secret Minister’; Behind the Scene, Still Pulling the Strings? | Foreign Policy Journal


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> During Monday’s session of former President Mubarak’s ongoing trial, Mohamed al-Gendy, one of former Cairo Security Director Ismail al-Shaer’s defense lawyers, suggested that third parties, including Israel, helped fuel the revolution, the state-owned Middle East News Agency (MENA) has reported.
> 
> 
> I am not a lover of Israel or it's politics but to blame it for everything that happens in the ME is ridiculous.
> ...


Completely agree. Remember that incident about the sharks? Quite laughable really. I do not support Israeli politics either, and in fact I have many friends who are Jewish (both inside and outside Israel) who are in fact anti-Israel themselves in terms of politics. They have their own grievances, mainly to do with religion. But blaming every single thing on Israel is just silly - scapegoat for many of the domestic issues in many Middle Eastern countries.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> During Monday’s session of former President Mubarak’s ongoing trial, Mohamed al-Gendy, one of former Cairo Security Director Ismail al-Shaer’s defense lawyers, suggested that third parties, including Israel, helped fuel the revolution, the state-owned Middle East News Agency (MENA) has reported.
> 
> 
> I am not a lover of Israel or it's politics but to blame it for everything that happens in the ME is ridiculous.
> ...


 Well, when there was two shark attacks in Sharm on tourists, Israel got blamed, they paid the sharks off to go and bite tourists in Sharm, we were basically told. Amazing what the Israelis can do


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Well, when there was two shark attacks in Sharm on tourists, Israel got blamed, they paid the sharks off to go and bite tourists in Sharm, we were basically told. Amazing what the Israelis can do




Exactly... now if Israel was capable of all that it is blamed for wouldn't you think they would be ruling the world


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Exactly... now if Israel was capable of all that it is blamed for wouldn't you think they would be ruling the world


Hmm - lots of conspiracy theorists think that they already do...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> Hmm - lots of conspiracy theorists think that they already do...




Wish I had put money on someone saying that


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I believe it was Goebells who said if you tell a lie, a really big lie, and keep repeating it, eventually people will believe it.

I'm not a fan of Israel's politics, either, but reeeeeeeeeeally.


----------

